# [INFOS] Je suis nouveau et je voudrais en savoir plus

## r00tz

Bonjour, je suis un utilisateur de ubuntu ... mais je ne suis pas sastisfait des performances que j'attendait par rapport à linux ... et le temps ne me fait pas peur...

car je souhaite avoir un système 64bits car j'ai un K8 => amd turion 64 (sur mon pc portable)

et j'aimerais vraiment avoir un système super performant pour le matos que j'ai ...

Si un personne charitable veut bien me donner deux ou trois conseils ou explications ... je serais heureux de discuter avec lui ou elle .

Merci d'avance et je suis impatient d'installer cette magnifique distrib qui m'a l'air de faire des miracles :p

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et Gentoo n'apporte pas forcément de bonnes performances non, c'est surtout de la souplesse que ça apporte et la possibilité d'avoir un système adapté à ses besoins. Enfin je laisse les autres développer ça, j'ai pas trop de temps là.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/

----------

## Pixys

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-690268.html

----------

## El_Goretto

Vous êtes de vilains méchants, mention spéciale à XavierMiller et son RTFM tout juste planqué derrière une touffe de persil anémique   :Smile: 

Heureusement qu'on a des modos sympas sur ce forum, quand même...  :Razz: 

----------

## Biloute

Pour mon cas, gentoo est plus performant que Ubuntu, j'ai beaucoup moins de bug.

----------

## Pixys

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Heureusement qu'on a des modos sympas sur ce forum, quand même... 

 

il t'en reste un peu entre les dents   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Vous êtes de vilains méchants, mention spéciale à XavierMiller et son RTFM tout juste planqué derrière une touffe de persil anémique  
> 
> Heureusement qu'on a des modos sympas sur ce forum, quand même... 

 

Je suis désolé, mais le lien "DOC" ou "ABOUT" est le premier à regarder quand on souhaite approcher une distribution.

Si je faisais de même sur un autre forum, on m'enverrait aussi le lien vers la doc  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si je faisais de même sur un autre forum, on m'enverrait aussi le lien vers la doc 

 

Oui mais on est pas sur "un autre forum" debian  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gbetous

 *r00tz wrote:*   

> je suis impatient d'installer cette magnifique distrib qui m'a l'air de faire des miracles :p

 

Le seul miracle qu'accomplisse Gentoo c'est de te forcer à apprendre Linux.

Pour le reste... faut pas croire au Père-Noël !

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, je l'admets, j'ai fait mon debianneux, là  :Wink: 

Bienvenue r00tz sur notre forum  :Smile: 

----------

## r00tz

merci beaucoup je vois qu'il y a vraiment du monde qui repond vite ici à l'inverse du forum zbubuntu :s

c'est sympa de voir autant de monde repondre aussi rapidement ! quand j'entend de gentoo, l'avance qu'il a, c'est sa communauté réactive ... c'est vrai !!!

sinon pour en revenir au sujet,

En fait mon but, c'est d'avoir un systeme qui exploite le plus les ressources de mon pc portable au maximum ... voilà mon pc :

Alienware m9700 :

Screen LCD panoramique 17" WUXGA (1920x1200) with webcam (Bisoncam)

AMD Turion 64 Mobile ML44 2,4 GHz, 1 Mo Cache L2, 800 MHz FSB

Double carte graphique NVidia® GeForce™ Go 7900 GS - 512 Mo

Double HDD 80Go 7200 tr/min SATA

Airgo Networks Inc AGN300 802.11 a/b/g True MIMO Wireless Card

c'est à dire un systeme 64bits je pense ... et si possible d'avoir tout de reconnu ...

ensuite prochaine question :

Quel est le but de la compilation d' un noyau avec juste le nécessaire pr mon matos ?

et encore :

Je suis en formation de technicien réseau et je vais faire mon stage dans une SSII OpenSource du groupe Linagora et me conseillez vous de me pencher vraiment sur Gentoo ? apres j'espere etre employé ... est-ce l'utilisation de Gentoo peut etre un plus pour moi et pour l'entreprise ?

----------

## Desintegr

 *r00tz wrote:*   

> Quel est le but de la compilation d' un noyau avec juste le nécessaire pr mon matos ?

 

Je vais répondre par une autre question : quel est l'intérêt de compiler les pilotes de centaines de périphériques et matériels que tu ne possèdes pas et donc n'utilises pas ?

----------

## r00tz

oui aussi ... justement ca rendrait le systeme un petit peu moins performant ? je suis à la recherche d'infos ... un max :p

----------

## _Seth_

Encore un petit lien pour faire tomber le mythe du gentoo ricer.

 *r00tz wrote:*   

> Je suis en formation de technicien réseau et je vais faire mon stage dans une SSII OpenSource du groupe Linagora et me conseillez vous de me pencher vraiment sur Gentoo ? apres j'espere etre employé ... est-ce l'utilisation de Gentoo peut etre un plus pour moi et pour l'entreprise ?

 

Il n'y a pas de réponse toute faite, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'avec ta gentoo tu risques de passer du temps à installer, configurer, rentrer dans le détail, lire des docs, bref : apprendre. Donc, 

1/ même si Gentoo sur les serveurs de prod de ta boîte, ça se discute et c'est pas si courant (pour voir des exemples qui marchent, jette un coup d'oeil sur les interviews des newsletters ici et là), tu n'auras peut être pas beaucoup de retour si tu dis que tu utilises gentoo.

2/par contre ton expérience en tant qu'utilisateur et administrateur de ta/tes machine(s), est un plus indéniable. Tu vas le sentir assez vite, en passant du temps sur ta gentoo, tu vas apprendre beaucoup.

----------

## El_Goretto

Selon le principe suprêmissime du KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid), moins quelque chose est complexe, moins çà a de chance de merder.

Donc un noyau sur mesure, c'est plus léger, 100% sûr que ton matos ne sera pas pris pour un autre (bon, ok, c'est surtout un problème éventuellement avec les anciens drivers génériques IDE), et tu sauras ce qu'il te faut, ce qu'il faut choisir pour faire fonctionner ton matos, et du coup quelles news regarder pour savoir si le driver de ton matos a été mis à jour d'une version de noyau à l'autre. (et tu n'aurais plus à prier que telle ou telle carte wifi soit mieux supportée dans 6 mois avec la 8.10... oups  :Smile: )

Mais non, en pratique, ton noyau ne sera pas plus performant si tu compiles uniquement les drivers pour ta machine. Par contre, tu peux faire un peu de tuning sur les options liés aux performances (je te laisse regarder la doc pour çà... mais ne t'emballes pas tout de suite, généralement c'est pendant la 2e phase "new to Gentoo"  qu'on fait çà, après avoir eu un système qui marche (phase 1), on s'empresse de le péter en en voulant plus, puis on le répare en phase 3  :Wink: ). Comme d'habitude, si tu prends le temps de le faire à la main, tu en sortiras avec des connaissances et un savoir faire en plus, ce n'est jamais du temps de perdu (loin des "procédures" stériles de clicOdrome qui changeraient d'une version à l'autre d'un autre OS, par exemple).

Après, le corrollaire c'est que pour avoir tout ton matériel qui marche, ce n'est pas tout le temps "out of the box", certaines cartes wifi se méritent, par exemple (mais c'est aussi vrai sous Ubuntu, j'en ai installé un paquet). Pour le reste, le son, la video, les imprimantes, c'est l'histoire de 10 mins avec la doc sous la main. Linux étant Linux (un noyau), donc si ubuntu supportait ton matos, Gentoo aussi.

@Pixys: ouais, ça s'est vu, hein?  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *r00tz wrote:*   

> oui aussi ... justement ca rendrait le systeme un petit peu moins performant ? je suis à la recherche d'infos ... un max :p

 

Non, car si tu compiles en modules, seuls les modules nécessaires sont chargés (c'est ce que fait par exemple Ubuntu ou Genkernel : tout compiler en module (ou presque) )

----------

## xaviermiller

Sinon, pour un max d'infos : http://www.tldp.org

et le lien de la doc Gentoo

et les wikis (pas toujours à jour) : http://gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *r00tz wrote:*   oui aussi ... justement ca rendrait le systeme un petit peu moins performant ? je suis à la recherche d'infos ... un max :p 
> 
> Non, car si tu compiles en modules, seuls les modules nécessaires sont chargés (c'est ce que fait par exemple Ubuntu ou Genkernel : tout compiler en module (ou presque) )

 

 A moins que tu ne virres kernel module loadable support pour gagner 4ko dans le kernel ^^

 Haaaaa optimisation quand tu nous guettes ^^

----------

## Biloute

Bonjour rOOtz.

Aujourd'hui je suis charitable et mon 1er conseil c'est de bien lire la doc et de ne pas faire de fautes par exemple à ma 1ere install ça plantait parce que j'avais confondu un 0 avec un O (celui du cflag -O2).

2eme conseil cherche un article qui parle de gentoo sur ton PC par exemple ce lien : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Alienware_M9700 qui malheureusement un peu vieux car il parle du kernel 2.6.22 alors que le 2.6.24 est au gout du jour (gentoo-wiki.com est ton ami mais il doit y avoir un tas d'articles de ce type, un blog, un wiki, un forum)

3eme, ça vient petit à petit et il faut chercher à droite à gauce par exemple j'ai mis le noyau en full libATA 6 mois plus tard et je me demande pourquoi je l'ai pas vu plus tôt.

 *r00tz wrote:*   

> Alienware m9700 :
> 
> Screen LCD panoramique 17" WUXGA (1920x1200) with webcam (Bisoncam)
> 
> AMD Turion 64 Mobile ML44 2,4 GHz, 1 Mo Cache L2, 800 MHz FSB
> ...

 

Il y aura peut-être la webcam et le lecteur de cartes XD/MMC qui seront difficile à avoir.

 *r00tz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ensuite prochaine question :
> 
> Quel est le but de la compilation d' un noyau avec juste le nécessaire pr mon matos ?
> ...

 

Ça va réduire le temps de boot et la taille de la mémoire vive par exemple avec la distribution Ubuntu j'avais 60Mo d'utilisé sans Xorg alors que là j'ai 20Mo

 *r00tz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis en formation de technicien réseau et je vais faire mon stage dans une SSII OpenSource du groupe Linagora et me conseillez vous de me pencher vraiment sur Gentoo ? apres j'espere etre employé ... est-ce l'utilisation de Gentoo peut etre un plus pour moi et pour l'entreprise ?

 

Ça dépend comment et avec quoi ils travaillent. Par exemple un gendarme a intérer à s'intéresser à Ubuntu.   :Laughing: 

----------

## lmarcini

Salut et bienvenue. Donc, en gros :

- Gentoo = costard sur mesure

- Autres distros = prêt à porter

(- LFS = tu tonds toi-même ton mouton)

Modulo un mauvais costard sur mesure ne vaut pas un bon prêt à porter. Donc, ne pas chercher à faire le kéké sous Gentoo mais bien suivre la doc et les conseils des copains !

Les avantages de Gentoo sont :

- un système sur mesure et adapté aux besoins

- une super-approche pédagogique

- un recul par rapport aux autres distributions "réputées" (Debian = fingers in the nose)

- la communauté francophone très sympa

Les inconvénients :

- temps de compilation

- système mal configuré = perfs pitoyables

- lobbying pro-félin de la communauté francophone

----------

## geekounet

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> - la communauté francophone très sympa

 

Surtout les modos  :Very Happy: 

/me se planque vite fait

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> - lobbying pro-félin de la communauté francophone

 

[private]/me a sa carte du CCC ...[/private]

Parler de "performance" sous Gentoo est un doux rêve de ricer ... Perso, je connais plus de gens qui ont perdu en perf que de gens qui ont eu un gain non négligeable ...

Le seul gros inconvénient que je vois, c'est qu'une fois qu'on y a gouté, c'est difficile d'utiliser une autre distribution ... Le plus gros avantage? tu vas aprendre beaucoup sur le fonctionnement des systèmes LINUX ...

----------

## Link31

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *r00tz wrote:*   oui aussi ... justement ca rendrait le systeme un petit peu moins performant ? je suis à la recherche d'infos ... un max :p 
> 
> Non, car si tu compiles en modules, seuls les modules nécessaires sont chargés (c'est ce que fait par exemple Ubuntu ou Genkernel : tout compiler en module (ou presque) )

 

Pour ça, d'accord. Par contre, une nette amélioration par-rapport à Ubuntu/Suse/etc..., c'est que le noyau ne met plus une demi-heure à se compiler (sur un bon c2d) mais plutôt 5 minutes, ce qui est appréciable quand on commence à s'amuser à patcher le kernel.

Et autre chose que j'aime vraiment sous Gentoo, c'est les overlays :

- un programme est bogué ou a une "fonctionnalité" extrêmement mal fichue => overlay avec le patch qui va bien

- je trouve un patch intéressant par hasard sur le web => overlay avec le patch en question

- la dernière version de mon programme préféré vient de sortir il y a 10 minutes (voire plusieurs jours mais l'ebuild n'est pas dans portage) => je prends l'ebuild précédent, je le mets dans un overlay, je change la version et je regarde si ça compile

Avec ça et le fichier packages.keywords, on peut avoir un système avec des paquets en version stable côtoyant des paquets expérimentaux (cvs, git, patchs codés à l'arrache), tout en gardant un système cohérent (vive le revdep-rebuild  :Smile: ).

Le côté ricer est sympa aussi. D'ailleurs, à ce propos, il y a quelques jours j'ai trouvé un horrible "-mtune=generic" dans un Makefile du kernel. Je l'ai changé en "-mtune=core2", je suis passé en gcc4.3, j'ai compilé mon noyau vanilla avec ses 19 patches, et ça a l'air de tourner plutôt bien. Pourvu que ça dure...  :Very Happy: 

Bon là c'était le kernel, mais on peut faire la même chose avec n'importe quel package sous Gentoo.

----------

## kopp

 *Link31 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le côté ricer est sympa aussi. D'ailleurs, à ce propos, il y a quelques jours j'ai trouvé un horrible "-mtune=generic" dans un Makefile du kernel. Je l'ai changé en "-mtune=core2", je suis passé en gcc4.3, j'ai compilé mon noyau vanilla avec ses 19 patches, et ça a l'air de tourner plutôt bien. Pourvu que ça dure... 
> 
> Bon là c'était le kernel, mais on peut faire la même chose avec n'importe quel package sous Gentoo.

 

Tu n'as pas peur toi, jouer sur les optimisations du noyau...

----------

## r00tz

Vraiment merci à tous !!! je pense que je vais me lancer dans l'aventure avec gentoo en dual boot ! Donc je vous tiens au courant dés que de mon avancement :p

Merci mille fois et à très bientot  :Very Happy: 

 :Arrow:   je fonce

----------

## Link31

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu n'as pas peur toi, jouer sur les optimisations du noyau...

 

C'est vrai que si on ne l'a jamais fait on hésite à y toucher. Mais finalement, à part un crash complet du FS (faut vraiment pas avoir de chance), qu'est-ce qu'on risque ? Au pire ça fait un beau crashdump au démarrage (tout en couleurs, grâce au patch cko  :Wink: ), et il suffit de repasser sur un noyau précédent.

Le code est ouvert, autant en profiter pour s'amuser un peu, non ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

